# Marble drive needs work



## Tornato (May 9, 2022)

I’ve built a marble drive and bought one that was made from another guy. Both sound similar to each other but truly nothing like the real one I bought today. ( verified real j201’s)

Something is missing?!!


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2022)

Hmm, I'll have to grab an original and take a look.


----------

